# Any Pekiti Tirsia Kali teachers in Queens, NY?



## Lobo (Mar 24, 2006)

any?


----------



## akatrk (Mar 24, 2006)

How's Manhattan for you? 123 Bowery St, 5th Fl. NYC. Jesus Vasquez teaches what your looking for. The price is right for the days and times he teaches. www.Martialartsny.com Look under Manhattan and Filipino martial arts.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 24, 2006)

*Eddie Hunt
*347-407-1389 
eddiegilla@yahoo.com
www.newyorkpekititirsia.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 24, 2006)

http://www.sabayankali.com/default.htm

Mr. Palomo studied with Frank Ortega, who was one of Leo Gaje's students in the '70's when GT Gaje was living in Queens.  I think that he has also studied with GT Gaje recently.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Lobo (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you, thank you and thank you.:ultracool


----------

